# Training Goldens



## Dirt Nap (Nov 11, 2006)

Any tips training goldens or books? Thanks.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

A very good friend of mine, wrote a book called "SOUND BEGGININGS" author is Jackie Mertens......good way to get started....keep it simple, and dont expect anything instantly, you ever need a hand, or have question, feel free to email, will help answer your problem, as best as i can. ok?? Thanks, Jonesy


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

before you do to much training take it out to where there are birds and see what its instincts are like... you can train the instinct out if not careful. There's a good chance it will take you right to the birds if you let it decide where to go when hunting. I would crosswind the fields until my golden headed into the wind then right to the birds. Best easiest hunting ever when you let the dog do the hunting.


----------



## Dirt Nap (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree, buckseye. I actually like hunting pheasants best with just myself and the dog....wherever she wants to go I just follow her, zig-zagging across a field. I hate walking in a line of 6 guys when hunting, like I see so often. The only time it is probably advantagous is if you are trying to cover a large cattail slough.

As far a dog training, you just have to start gathering a lot of information from books and from the web. Taking a young dog to an obedience class even at Petco is quite helpful and provides a starting point at least.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well.....first off: How old is the dog and What are you training it for......pheasants, ducks, geese, trials, or all?

Because a great book on training a waterfowl dog is call "Water Dog". Great book. Also thier are many great video's and books.

Pheasants/ Ducks.....What I have done with my golden is get a dumby and put some scent on it. I would throw it a few time and really get the dog excited to retrieve it. Then I moved to live birds, Piegons,....same thing. I would clips its wings and let the dog go and retrieve it. *All along making sure obedience and steadiness were present at the same time.*

Then I took my dog to a game farm. (I know some will blast me, but it was in August.) Anyway I recommend taking your dog to a game farm. Most owners will plant birds and mark them so you can work your dog into the birds from a down wind. This way the dog will have success. I would also make sure you can harvest the birds. Because success is the key.

My golden is three years old and I keep using piegons during the off season. Again always re-enforce disipline and obedience.

A good website to go to is www.waterdogtv.com there are many good trainers on this site. Get on the message board and just ask questions. They are very helpful. Many of these guys on this site are on Espns Super Retriever Series......yes these are the dogs you see on TV. So you get good and sound advice.

Good luck
Chuck


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

Dirt Nap said:


> Any tips training goldens or books? Thanks.


Dirt nap,

Many dogs have been trained with the Waterdog method. However, many trainers will tell you that there is a better way. These methods are outdated. You can still learn a lot from it.

I recommend 10 Minute Retriever, Sound Beginings, and The Smart Work series by Evan Graham. These should get you on the right path IF we are talking about RETRIEVER TRAINING. If you are wanting upland, I can't help you there.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The most important thing is whether or not the dog is from great bloodlines. If it is, the Lardy tapes or Evan Grahams are a cheap investment for you. Throw Waterdog away.


----------



## Dirt Nap (Nov 11, 2006)

The dog is about 9 nine weeks old. I want to train her in the off season for upland and waterfowl. I appreciate all the insights. Good luck the rest of the year, shot straight.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Assuming the dog is from good hunting or trial bloodlines, there is absolutely no difference in training a golden or trained any other retriever. They are not soft but they sure are smart.


----------

